# Wolf eye contacts



## SJ1208 (Jan 10, 2013)

Yesterday i got these cool as hell wolf contact lenses that actually work and I freaked out my wife worth them. They make your pupil red.


----------



## Symlus (Jan 10, 2013)

Mmhmm. Cool story bro. Take pics.


----------



## Percy (Jan 10, 2013)

That's... nice, I suppose.


----------



## SJ1208 (Jan 10, 2013)

I'll try to upload pics tomorrow


----------



## Symlus (Jan 10, 2013)

Do you know how?


----------



## SJ1208 (Jan 10, 2013)

Notice the word (try) and if I have time


----------



## Taralack (Jan 10, 2013)

Why does your sig say "forever alone" if you have a wife?


----------



## Mentova (Jan 10, 2013)

Moved to the den, go hog wild I guess.


----------



## Tigercougar (Jan 10, 2013)

Funky-colored contacts never did anything for me.


----------



## Machine (Jan 10, 2013)

Wolves don't have red eyes.


----------



## Distorted (Jan 10, 2013)

Are those healthy?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 10, 2013)

Maybe he's a devil wolf.


----------



## Machine (Jan 10, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Maybe he's a devil wolf.


So, typical furfag Gary-Stu 'sona. Got it.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jan 10, 2013)

But what the fuck does "wolf eyes" even mean?
Because it's not like they have weird pupils or anything.
Unless you mean a contact that also covers the sclera.


----------



## Tybis (Jan 11, 2013)

_*AWOOOOOOGA*_


----------



## Ames (Jan 11, 2013)

SJ1208 said:


> Yesterday i got these cool as hell wolf contact lenses that actually work and I freaked out my wife worth them. They make your pupil red.



First "hay guise I love to street race with my imaginary cars" and now this?

Please stop posting for the good of the world, you autistic summerfagging piece of shit.


----------



## Machine (Jan 11, 2013)

BAD POST JKDJHFHSDJHFCJDHX.


----------



## Machine (Jan 11, 2013)

Tybis said:


> _*AWOOOOOOGA*_


Those would make some hilarious glasses.


----------



## Taralack (Jan 11, 2013)

JamesB said:


> First "hay guise I love to street race with my imaginary cars" and now this?



hahahaha oh my god I just read that post

what's the bet the contacts and the wife are imaginary too?


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 11, 2013)

Toraneko said:


> hahahaha oh my god I just read that post
> 
> what's the bet the contacts and the wife are imaginary too?



Imma place my bets right now; The red contacts are code name for pink eye. His wife is his favorite female furry character on some TV show.


----------



## Sydira (Jan 11, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> His wife is his favorite female furry character on some TV show.



Or the neighborsâ€™ shepherd that he visits conjugally while theyâ€™re at work.


----------



## Aetius (Jan 11, 2013)

Op, spray painting your eyes red does not make it a contact lens.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 11, 2013)

A new guy posted RAGERAGERAGERAGE


----------



## NightWolf20 (Jan 11, 2013)

d.batty said:


> A new guy posted RAGERAGERAGERAGE



This.

Maturity... it's kind of a good thing.


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 11, 2013)

Wolves have red eyes? Learn something ne-



Machine said:


> Wolves don't have red eyes.



Well, shit


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 11, 2013)

Toraneko said:


> Why does your sig say "forever alone" if you have a wife?



BECAUSE LE EPIC MAY-MAYS!


----------



## Armaetus (Jan 11, 2013)

Where are those photos? You have a phone or digital camera to take photos, don't you?


----------



## Retro (Jan 11, 2013)

Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 11, 2013)

Contacts that "paint" your eye funny colors are nothing new.

Note, however, that if it really does paint the "pupil" red then this means you'll lose some ability to see red colors because that light is getting reflected out before your retina gets a chance to actually receive (see) it.  Not like real eyeshine where the retina itself reflects the light back out.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 11, 2013)

It sounds like he has these ones. When I think of Wolf eyes, I think of lighter hazel tones and such, not some..odd colors.


----------



## thebronychip (Jan 11, 2013)

interesting.... wouldn't that mess up your eyes if you wore them for too long?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 11, 2013)

SJ1208 said:


> I'll try to upload pics tomorrow



Remember to turn the flash off.


----------



## Machine (Jan 11, 2013)

thebronychip said:


> interesting.... wouldn't that mess up your eyes if you wore them for too long?


Here you go: 





Stratadrake said:


> Note, however, that if it really does paint the "pupil" red then this means *you'll lose some ability to see red colors* because that light is getting reflected out before your retina gets a chance to actually receive (see) it. Not like real eyeshine where the retina itself reflects the light back out.


OP, this thread is bad and you should feel bad.


----------



## Saiko (Jan 11, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> It sounds like he has these ones. When I think of Wolf eyes, I think of lighter hazel tones and such, not some..odd colors.





thebronychip said:


> interesting.... wouldn't that mess up your eyes if you wore them for too long?


I remember seeing a similar product banned by the FDA because it wasn't prescription...

At least I think it was the FDA. I know it was discontinued.


----------



## Calemeyr (Jan 11, 2013)

There was this one time I ate a whole cheeseburger! It was so big and juicy!

Oh wait...you were talking about cosmetic contact lenses? That shit is dangerous, yo. Unless they are prescription, they can harm your eyes.

Hey, wolves have yellowish eyes, not red eyes as people have said. And their pupils aren't slits. I do know how you can get yellow eyes though! Pull a Sinatra. :V


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jan 11, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> It sounds like he has these ones. When I think of Wolf eyes, I think of lighter hazel tones and such, not some..odd colors.


Those look like generic Halloweeny / demon / "I am so edgy" ones.

These would look decent-ish, for red wolf eyes:
red / black sclera lenses


----------



## Calemeyr (Jan 11, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> Those look like generic Halloweeny / demon / "I am so edgy" ones.
> 
> These would look decent-ish, for red wolf eyes:
> red / black sclera lenses



Those lenses look really cheap and cartoonish. There isn't enough texture to the eyes (like how real irises look). I mean the ones Ozriel posted. But yeah, still, why would anyone need these wolf eyes...what are they therians? It's not like the fandom is full of them!

Oh. :/


----------



## Machine (Jan 11, 2013)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> Those lenses look really cheap and cartoonish. There isn't enough texture to the eyes (like how real irises look). I mean the ones Ozriel posted. But yeah, still, why would anyone need these wolf eyes...what are they therians? It's not like the fandom is full of them!
> 
> Oh. :/


I thought about getting smiley-face contacts two years back, but then I was like, "Oh fuck it."


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 11, 2013)

You know, your eyes could be going red because you're using them wrong, not because the contacts' colour. (idk, no post of OP's contacts yet)


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jan 11, 2013)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> Those lenses look really cheap and cartoonish. There isn't enough texture to the eyes (like how real irises look). I mean the ones Ozriel posted. But yeah, still, why would anyone need these wolf eyes...what are they therians? It's not like the fandom is full of them!
> 
> Oh. :/


It's cartoony, but it's about the closest to an actual wolf-esque eye that I could find on costume contacts sites.

The others may look more "real" and "textured" in the iris department, but they'll still look like fancy normal irises and not anything remotely wolf-related. (Disregarding the obvious that wolves don't have red eyes.)

I have cat contacts. I can't speak for OP's reasons, but I just like to dick around with them now and then, because they look neat, and / or fit the look of my costumes better than my normal eyes if I feel like wearing cat ears and shit.


----------



## Tygron (Jan 11, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> Those look like generic Halloweeny / demon / "I am so edgy" ones.
> 
> These would look decent-ish, for red wolf eyes:
> red / black sclera lenses



Pretty sure thats a partially fake pic. The contacts might be real, but the black around the rest of the eye is done in MS paint. It's not even well done. At least that's how it looks to me. I could be wrong I suppose.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jan 11, 2013)

Tygron said:


> Pretty sure thats a partially fake pic. The contacts might be real, but the black around the rest of the eye is done in MS paint. It's not even well done. At least that's how it looks to me. I could be wrong I suppose.


It's hard to find any of these kinds of pictures that aren't photoshopped. Even the professional sites are guilty of this. So whatever OP is ordering, they should expect the same.

They do exist, though. [store listing thing]

I also found these on a site, which are less cartoony, I guess:
["red orc"]


----------



## Armaetus (Jan 12, 2013)

I guess OP vanished.


----------



## Machine (Jan 12, 2013)

Glaice said:


> I guess OP vanished.


I think he's running a thread about hunting now.


----------



## ZerX (Jan 12, 2013)

try wearing them outside around normal ppl. i'm interested what kind of reactions would u get.


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 12, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Remember to turn the flash off.



What's a flash?


----------



## burakki (Jan 12, 2013)

Still waiting for OP to deliver...


----------



## thebronychip (Jan 12, 2013)

Machine said:


> Here you go: OP, this thread is bad and you should feel bad.


i meant permanent damage does it cause permanent damage?


----------



## badlands (Jan 12, 2013)

burakki said:


> Still waiting for OP to deliver...



sorry but he's not coming back...


----------



## Machine (Jan 13, 2013)

thebronychip said:


> i meant permanent damage does it cause permanent damage?


It might cause you to lose the ability to see the color red.


----------



## Percy (Jan 13, 2013)

badlands said:


> sorry but he's not coming back...


Yep, OP is a-

You know what, never mind.


----------



## Tigercougar (Jan 13, 2013)

Percy said:


> Yep, OP is a-
> 
> You know what, never mind.



I know what you were going to say.

That's he's a very dapper fellow. *monocle*


----------



## Riho (Jan 17, 2013)

I think OP has left, never to return to this dimension.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 17, 2013)

Riho said:


> I think OP has left, never to return to this dimension.



We established that point five days ago.


----------



## Riho (Jan 17, 2013)

Gibby said:


> We established that point five days ago.


Oh. Disregard me. People usually do.


----------



## thebronychip (Jan 17, 2013)

Riho said:


> Oh. Disregard me. People usually do.


i know that feel


----------



## Riho (Jan 17, 2013)

thebronychip said:


> i know that feel



Dis mah bro from now on.


----------

